# Buying a wireless Headphone at 2k



## pratheeshps (Nov 6, 2013)

I m looking for a Supra-aural wireless Headphone around at Rs.2000.I prefer good sound quality & ease of use & would like to use with Laptop as well as with my mobile phone.I know that Brands like Senneheiser start at 4k & I don't have that budget.I do like wireless because of the comfort it provides.

I have done a little bit reasearch & found out a few ones which are listed below.

1. iBall BT-36 Bluetooth Headphone at 2k on ebay 

iBall BT36i Bluetooth Wireless Headset Headphone Built-In Battery Red Color | eBay

2.Lenovo W770 Headset

Lenovo W770 Headset - Lenovo: Flipkart.com

I know wireless headphones lack music quality unlike the wired ones.If the music quality is good,please suggest me  one from the list or any other one.

I personally like the iBall Bt-36 because of the design but don't know about its sound quality.

NB:Regarding the iBall one,it is pretty rare in the market now if that means anything


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 6, 2013)

Cheap wireless headphones aren't good. DO you specifically need a wireless headphone or wired ones will do too.


----------



## pratheeshps (Nov 6, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Cheap wireless headphones aren't good. DO you specifically need a wireless headphone or wired ones will do too.


I prefer a wireless one.If it isn't wireless,I may prefer one on a lesser budget.Still suggestions are welcome for both types on 2k budget


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 7, 2013)

Philips SHB4000 Wireless Headphone - Buy Online @ Rs.2139/- | Snapdeal

Thats the best one you can get . The other RF ones by Philips has issues. The good ones come for over Rs 8K.


----------



## pratheeshps (Nov 7, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Philips SHB4000 Wireless Headphone - Buy Online @ Rs.2139/- | Snapdeal
> 
> Thats the best one you can get . The other RF ones by Philips has issues. The good ones come for over Rs 8K.



Thank You for the suggestion.Do you have any experience with this product?Then how is it?


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 7, 2013)

This one sounds good if not great has the smoothness and adequate details when not played at extreme levels.


----------



## pratheeshps (Nov 7, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> This one sounds good if not great has the smoothness and adequate details when not played at extreme levels.



So this is my best bet at 2k..Isn't it?

A slight confusion..There appears to be some confusion.There appears to be 2 models with same model no. with slight variation.
SBH4000 & SBH4000WT.What is the exact model you referred to?

For more details
*goo.gl/uf9D8m


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 7, 2013)

WT = White......


----------



## pratheeshps (Nov 8, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> WT = White......


That confusion is solved..Flipkart reviews says Bass is so low ..Is that the case?


----------



## vishpt (Nov 8, 2013)

you can also get Sony Ericsson MW600.... I am currenty using it and its great ... its around 2.3-2.5k


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 8, 2013)

If you want Bass you can go for the Philips SHC 2000/10 but it has issues. 

I couldnt find any flipkart reviews for the SBH 4000.


----------



## pratheeshps (Nov 8, 2013)

vishpt said:


> you can also get Sony Ericsson MW600.... I am currently using it and its great ... its around 2.3-2.5k



How was the music quality?Also the model seems pretty old..right?The reviews from flipkart dates back from Dec 2011.
Also I prefer the headphones over IEMs though..Looking forward to use at Home with my PC.



The Incinerator said:


> If you want Bass you can go for the Philips SHC 2000/10 but it has issues.
> 
> I couldnt find any flipkart reviews for the SBH 4000.



Check out the review here
*goo.gl/zfgcg8


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 8, 2013)

If you dont like the review get the Philips SHC 2000/10,but all wireless at this price point will suffer here or there....


----------



## pratheeshps (Nov 10, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> If you dont like the review get the Philips SHC 2000/10,but all wireless at this price point will suffer here or there....



I am not a bass ahead..but if it is below in comparison with normal level,I would not like to buy it.

If wireless headphone lacks decent quality,I would prefer wired ones over wireless ones.So I am also looking for wired Headphone at 1.5 k.

I would like your piece of advice -wireless or wired?Also suggest wired ones  @ 1.5k.How about Audiotechnica SJ33?


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 11, 2013)

Audiotechnica SJ33 is easygoing and not analytic,hence not too much in to detailing.I havnt heard it personally but thats what AT s are at that price point.


----------



## pratheeshps (Nov 11, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Audiotechnica SJ33 is easygoing and not analytic,hence not too much in to detailing.I havnt heard it personally but thats what AT s are at that price point.



Can you give some alternatives at this price point?


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 11, 2013)

Spend Rs 600 more and get them....your first step in to Hi End Audio.....Denon AH-D310R Headset - Denon: Flipkart.com


----------



## pratheeshps (Nov 11, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Spend Rs 600 more and get them....your first step in to Hi End Audio.....Denon AH-D310R Headset - Denon: Flipkart.com



Denon?I haven't heard of this brand before.Are they an audiophile brand?How about the specific model?


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 11, 2013)

Click on the Link above. The model number is already mentioned. 

Havnt heard of Denon,seriously? Out of a lot of Audiophile stuff they make,one of them are their Headphones and IEMs they start from a humble Rs 1499 and go till Rs 1,20,000. 

Click This *Denon Global | Please choose your Denon region*


----------



## pratheeshps (Nov 11, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Click on the Link above. The model number is already mentioned.
> 
> Havnt heard of Denon,seriously? Out of a lot of Audiophile stuff they make,one of them are their Headphones and IEMs they start from a humble Rs 1499 and go till Rs 1,20,000.
> 
> Click This *Denon Global | Please choose your Denon region*



Yep, I am hearing Denon for the first time..I am a newbie here..

How about this specific model? What's your XP on this model?


----------



## srkmish (Nov 11, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Click on the Link above. The model number is already mentioned.
> 
> Havnt heard of Denon,seriously? Out of a lot of Audiophile stuff they make,one of them are their Headphones and IEMs they start from a humble Rs 1499 and go till Rs 1,20,000.
> 
> Click This *Denon Global | Please choose your Denon region*



Humble :O


----------



## pratheeshps (Nov 11, 2013)

srkmish said:


> Humble :O



What do you think of this model?About Denon Headphones?


----------



## avinandan012 (Nov 12, 2013)

Good headphones requires good source too


----------



## Knight2A4 (Nov 12, 2013)

Humble !! of course If you put them in the same price tag as Sony or Sennheiser ..... Other Good brand is Philips but Sadly Philips has stopped manufacturing of any consumer item n now is only in blubs & high end health care


----------



## pratheeshps (Nov 12, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> Good headphones requires good source too



I didn't get you...What do you meant by the source, Is it quality audio/video you are referring to?



Hakimtai said:


> Humble !! of course If you put them in the same price tag as Sony or Sennheiser ..... Other Good brand is Philips but Sadly Philips has stopped manufacturing of any consumer item n now is only in blubs & high end health care



Is  Denon Headphones perform equally with Sony/Sennheiser headphone?What's your opinion?


----------



## chandhu (Nov 12, 2013)

source means your player

you said your source is your laptop and mobile


----------



## pratheeshps (Nov 13, 2013)

chandhu said:


> source means your player
> 
> you said your source is your laptop and mobile



Yep..that's true..I have a Sony Vaio i5 laptop with "Clear Audio" technology,for which I am intending to buy..I didn't get how a decent Laptop affect Sound Quality,though?


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 13, 2013)

Your Laptop is OK. If you want even better sound then you would need a USB DAC/AMp. Now thats for another day. Get the Denon first. At Rs 2700 theres hardly any Senn or Sony I know of sound that warm and good. Yes it has Bass leanings,but that is not at the cost of upper midrange and treble extensions and decay.


----------



## pratheeshps (Nov 13, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Your Laptop is OK. If you want even better sound then you would need a USB DAC/AMp. Now thats for another day. Get the Denon first. At Rs 2700 theres hardly any Senn or Sony I know of sound that warm and good. Yes it has Bass leanings,but that is not at the cost of upper midrange and treble extensions and decay.



I am looking forward to buy Denon in the coming days.About the Bass is concerned,I prefer sound quality over Bass.So low Bass is not a major issue for me.

Regarding the purchase,I found Reliance Digital store sells this model @ Rs.1700 ,(1000 less than Flipkart).
Here is the site below.Shop for Denon AH D310R Headphone, Black at Reliance Digital

Still they are not located near my city & there is no purchase available from the site.I am wondering,how they can sell at this pricepoint?

NB:I have enquired at Reliance Store.They said there was no stock available & no shipping available..This model is available in few stores & so if  I make an order ,there will be some delay for getting hands on it..


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 13, 2013)

Rs 1700,even I will order one. Yes it has Bass,which is better than no Bass that cans at this level comes with. The Denons bass is not a mid bass hump like Auduio Technica M-30 the Denon goes real deep. If you find it too much reduce the equalizer a notch,thats all.What matters is the sound signature which is very warm and dark which will not cause fatigue over long listening sessions nor will it sound bad with less than perfect recordings.


----------

